# هل هذه عنصرية ؟



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

محبتى للجميع

أما أولاد الزناة فلا يبلغونَ أشُدَّهم وذرِيَّة المضجعِ الأثيمِ تنقرضُ. إن طالَتْ حيواتًهم فإنهم يُحسبونَ كلا شيءٍ وفي أواخرِهم تكونُ شيخوختُهم بلا كرامةٍ.) 

*سفر الحكمة3: 16-17*

لنفرض معا .... اننى ابن زنا و مسيحى كما يقول سفر الحكمة هنا ، لماذا هذا الحكم المسبق قبل ان اولد حتى ، قبل ان اكبر ، قبل ان يرى الرب اعمالى ؟
ما ذنبى انا فى غلطة ارتكبها والدى و والدتى ؟ و لماذا لا ابلغ أشدى كباقى اخوتى المسيحين الذين لم يختاروا ابائهم ؟
شئ جميل ان ذرية المضجع الاثيم تنقرض لكن ماذا لو كنت افعل الخير و احاول الابتعاد عن الشر ؟
لماذا لا احسب على البشر كأنسان خلقه الرب ؟
و لماذا اكون كهل بلا كرامة ؟

و لنفرض اننى لست مسيحيا من الاصل ،و اريد ان اتجه الى الرب ليهدينى فكيف هذا و هو قد حكم على من قبل ميلادى باننى لا شئ و لن تكون لى كرامة

الرب سيحاسبنى على افعالى سواء اكانت خير او سوء ، ام سيحاسبنى على اصلى و نسبى الذى لم اختاره انا اصلا ؟

هل هذه عنصرية ام لا ؟ هل هذا ظلم ام لا ؟

ملحوظة : انا لا اهاجم ابدا .... كل سؤال اسأله هو استفسار اريد توضيح له ... هذا بعد اذن حضراتكم


----------



## ROWIS (20 أبريل 2012)

*يقصد بأولاد الزناة هنا أعمالهم التي لن تدوم، بل تبيد ويهلك معها الزناة أنفسهم. [القديس مقاريوس الكبير]

أبونا انطونيوس فكري
أما أولاد الزناة فلا يبلغون أشدهم= أي يموتون في سن صغيرة. وإن عاشوا فهم بلا قيمة= يحسبون كلا شئ وشيخوختهم بلا كرامة. والنهاية إن ماتوا فلا يكون لهم رجاء ولا عزاء في يوم الحساب. والمقصود ليس فقط أولاد الزناة بل كل من إختار الشر طريقاً له. وقد تشير كلمة أولاد الزناة لكل من يسلك في عبادة الأوثان، أو كل من يسلك في طريق الزنا.

الأنبا مكاريوس - أسقف عام
وقد تشير الكلمة هنا إلى عبادة الأوثان بتعبير الزنى، والعكس أيضا، فقد اتخذ الله بنى اسرائيل عروسا له فإذا ما زاغوا وراء إله آخر فقد زنوا، وقد تشير أيضا إلى اليهود الذين تزوجوا بأجنبيات، وقد تشير بصفة خاصة وهو الأرجح إلى الإنسان الخاطىء غير العفيف.
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أبريل 2012)

استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع ومن التوضيح


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *يقصد بأولاد الزناة هنا أعمالهم التي لن تدوم، بل تبيد ويهلك معها الزناة أنفسهم. [القديس مقاريوس الكبير]*
> 
> *أبونا انطونيوس فكري*
> *أما أولاد الزناة فلا يبلغون أشدهم= أي يموتون في سن صغيرة. وإن عاشوا فهم بلا قيمة= يحسبون كلا شئ وشيخوختهم بلا كرامة. والنهاية إن ماتوا فلا يكون لهم رجاء ولا عزاء في يوم الحساب. والمقصود ليس فقط أولاد الزناة بل كل من إختار الشر طريقاً له. وقد تشير كلمة أولاد الزناة لكل من يسلك في عبادة الأوثان، أو كل من يسلك في طريق الزنا.*
> ...


 
*بداية اهلا بحضرتك و اشكرك على اهتمامك فى الرد ...*
*يبدو انه اختلط عليك الامر ...انا اتفق مع حضرتك ان الزنا لها اكثر من معنى كما ذكر (القديس و أبونا و الأسقف) ، انا لا اختلف على كلمة الزنا او ما المقصود بها ، انا اسأل هنا ما ذنب الاولاد ... اولاد الزناة *

*لنرى معا ثانية .. بكذا لغة او ترجمة*

*سفر الحكمة3: 16-17*

*16*
*τέκνα δὲ μοιχῶν ἀτέλεστα ἔσται καὶ ἐκ παρανόμου κοίτης σπέρμα ἀφανισθήσεται*
*16*
*Filii autem adulterorum in inconsummatione erunt, et ab iniquo thoro semen exterminabitur.*
*16*
*But the children of adulterers shall not be partakers of the holy things, and the seede of the wicked bed shalbe rooted out.*
*16*
*As for the children of adulterers they shall not come to a perfect ende, and the seede of an vnryghteous bedde shalbe rooted out*
*16*
*But the children of adulterers shall not come to perfection, and the seed of the unlawful bed shall be rooted out.*
*16*
*As for the children of adulterers, they shall not come to their perfection, and the seed of an unrighteous bed shall be rooted out.*

*هنا اخى نجد ان كلمة "اولاد الزناة" .... هنا كلمة الزناة معرفة اى الرب يقصد بها من زنى (او من عبد الأوثان او تزوج من اجنبيات او من هو خاطئ او غير عفيف كما ذكرت حضرتك ) ..... اولاد الزناة هنا تعود بالتأكيد على الاولاد بدليل جملة (وذرِيَّة المضجعِ الأثيمِ تنقرضُ ) *
*لأن الحديث هنا عن الذرية نفسها (أولاد) لذلك جاءت الزناة معرفة ... للتحديد*

*لذلك من هنا اسأل سؤالى ...... ما ذنب الاولاد ما ذنب الابناء ؟ هل هذه عنصرية ؟ هل هذا ظلم ؟*


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع ومن التوضيح


 
*سعيد جدا بتواجد حضرتك ، يا ريت تتابع معانا الموضوع يزداد شرف*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> محبتى للجميع
> 
> أما أولاد الزناة فلا يبلغونَ أشُدَّهم وذرِيَّة المضجعِ الأثيمِ تنقرضُ. إن طالَتْ حيواتًهم فإنهم يُحسبونَ كلا شيءٍ وفي أواخرِهم تكونُ شيخوختُهم بلا كرامةٍ.)
> 
> ...



*
أين العنصرية !!!!!!!!!!

العنصرية هى تمييز عنصر أو جنس من البشر عن غيره من الأجناس ، لأسباب عنصرية بحتة

أما التمييز بناء على الخير والشر ، فكيف نسميه عنصرية !!!!!!!!!!!!!

هذا موضوع مختلف تماماً
*


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أين العنصرية !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *العنصرية هى تمييز عنصر أو جنس من البشر عن غيره من الأجناس ، لأسباب عنصرية بحتة*
> 
> ...


 
*تمام ،،،، العنصرية هى التمييز بين البشر على اساس عنصرهم او اصلهم او لونهم او ..... و المعاملة على هذا الاساس .*
*انا سألت هل هذا ما قاله الرب عنصرية ؟ هل هذا ظلم ؟ *
*عندما يقول الرب ان اولاد الزناة ليس كغيرهم من البشر(**إن طالَتْ حيواتًهم فإنهم يُحسبونَ كلا شيءٍ* )
*و يصفهم انهم لا يبلغوا اشدهم كباقى البشر الذى هو خلقهم بنفسه ، أليس هذا تمييز بين البشر ؟ *
*بل انه ليس كأى تمييز ، فالرب هنا يحكم علي شيخوختم بانها بلا كرامة بذنب ليس هم من اقترفوه بل كل ذنبهم انهم ابناء زناة (زناة = بمعناها الشامل) ... أليس هذا تمييز بين بشر و بشر ؟؟ أليس هذا ظلم ؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *تمام ،،،، العنصرية هى التمييز بين البشر على اساس عنصرهم او اصلهم او لونهم او ..... و المعاملة على هذا الاساس .*
> *انا سألت هل هذا ما قاله الرب عنصرية ؟ هل هذا ظلم ؟ *
> *عندما يقول الرب ان اولاد الزناة ليس كغيرهم من البشر(**إن طالَتْ حيواتًهم فإنهم يُحسبونَ كلا شيءٍ* )
> *و يصفهم انهم لا يبلغوا اشدهم كباقى البشر الذى هو خلقهم بنفسه ، أليس هذا تمييز بين البشر ؟ *
> *بل انه ليس كأى تمييز ، فالرب هنا يحكم علي شيخوختم بانها بلا كرامة بذنب ليس هم من اقترفوه بل كل ذنبهم انهم ابناء زناة (زناة = بمعناها الشامل) ... أليس هذا تمييز بين بشر و بشر ؟؟ أليس هذا ظلم ؟؟*




*ولكن هنا لا يوجد تمييز عنصرى ، بحسب نفس الكلام الذى ذكرته سيادتك

بل يوجد تمييز بحسب الخير والشر الذى يعمله الإنسان

أم تريد إلغاء التفريق بوجه مطلق ، ولا حتى بحسب أعمال الشخص !!!!

أما عن علاقة الأبناء بالآباء ، وهل هم جزء لا يتجزأ منهم ، مثل الفرع بأصل الشجرة ، وبالتالى فإنهم يرثون ما يحمله الفرع من أمراض وراثية ، فذلك أمر مختلف تماماً عن فحوى السؤال
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

وسط  إخوانى الكبار أود لو سمحوا لى   بمجرد تعليق صغير -و اتمنى من الكبار أن يطيلوا أناتهم على  ( اصغر تلميذ).
أخى الليبرالى  :: هنا  أرى أن النص  الموحى  به   لا  يُــشرع...و  لا يُحرض...
لكنه  يُوّصف  و يقرر أمراً  ثابتاً ...  أن  المولودين لاباء منحرفي  العقيدة والاخلاق...يتربون فى  بيئة تفتقد  مقومات  التقوى  والايمان القويم  وبالتالى هم يفقدون  ذلك .مما يؤدى بهم إلى مصير محتوم  مقرر  حتماً
وكـــــــأنى  به يقول  أن   اولاد  الاباء المختلين عقيدياً  يعيشون ويموتون   ضايعين.
هل هذا تحريضاً  وتحدياً  وتعصباً  ..... أم انه تقريراً لحقائق تكررت فى معايشتنا لها مما دفعنا لاعتبار هذه قاعده   نورثها لابنائنا 
مثال أخر 
((المال الحرام يخرب البيت))  -هل هنا القول تحريضاً   لتخريب بيوت أحد من الناس 
أم إقراراً   بواقع أليم يؤدى إليه الحرام  - ونحذر منه أولادنا فى صياغة تربوية بالمقام الاول .
إقبلوا  إحتراماتى  
ونسال إلهنا الحقيقي  أن يعلن لنا   النعمة والحكمة والقوة  المذخرة فى كتابه المقدس.
عذراً على المقاطعة وأنتظر أن استفيد  من تعليقاتكم.


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ولكن هنا لا يوجد تمييز عنصرى ، بحسب نفس الكلام الذى ذكرته سيادتك*
> 
> *بل يوجد تمييز بحسب الخير والشر الذى يعمله الإنسان*
> 
> ...


 
*ما دخل الامراض الوراثية بما نتحدث عنه ؟ هل ارث انا الشر من ابى و اظل شرير طول حياتى ؟ هل بهذا المنطق نحاسب ؟*
*اذا من من البشر لا يخطأ لكى يلد لنا طفل بلا ذنب ؟!!! هل هناك ملائكة على الارض ؟*

*اذا انا والدى زانى و بيعمل عمايل كتير مش كويسة ، انا ذنبى ايه ؟ هو انا السبب فى عمايله ؟ هو انا اللى بوسوس له بكده ؟*
*ليه الرب بيحكم عليا انى لا شئ و انى بلا كرامة عندما اكبر ؟* 

*انا سألت اسئلة فى المشاركة الأولى ، يا ريت حضرتك تجاوبنى عليها .*
*طيب ازاى تمييز بين خير و شر ؟ اذا كان الرب بيقول* *إن طالَتْ حيواتًهم فإنهم يُحسبونَ كلا شيءٍ* 

*العنصرية هى ... لماذا تنقرض ذرية المضجع الأثيم اذا كانت هذه الذرية تحاول ان تتقرب من الرب و تريد الهداية ؟!!*
*العنصرية هى ... لماذا انا كأبن زنا = لا شئ ، بينما اخى فى الانسانية يمكنه التقرب الى الرب بل و ممكن يحبه الرب .*
*العنصرية هى ... لماذا ابن الزنا لا يبلغ اشده كباقى البشر ؟؟*
*ماااااااااااااا ذنبه (هو فى حد بيختار ابوه) لكن فى حد بيختار اعماله الصالحة او الطالحة .*
*العنصرية هى ... لماذا يحكم على اولاد الزناة بلا كرامة ، فقط لأنى ابن لشخص فاسد (لم اختاره بارادتى) ؟؟؟*

*أليس هذا تمييز بين بشر و بشر ؟؟؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

الاقتباس((أما أولاد الزناة فلا يبلغونَ أشُدَّهم وذرِيَّة المضجعِ الأثيمِ تنقرضُ. إن طالَتْ حيواتًهم فإنهم يُحسبونَ كلا شيءٍ وفي أواخرِهم تكونُ شيخوختُهم بلا كرامةٍ.) 

سفر الحكمة3: 16-17)))-+
الرد
لا يوجد   تشريع  أو أمر ألهى صريح بتوجيب القتل او التصفية الجسدية لهذه  الفئة .
لا يوجد نص بأمر إلهى  بتوجيب إنزال إهانة لهذه الفئة ++
+كل ما  هنــــالــــك  :  إقراراً   بالمصير الأدبي ...والاعتبارى  والدينى  والفكرى والعقيدى والاخلاقي  الذى ينتظرهم -وهذا  إقراراً  بقاعدة كثيرة التكرار لها أسبابها العلمية المنطقية.


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> وسط إخوانى الكبار أود لو سمحوا لى بمجرد تعليق صغير -و اتمنى من الكبار أن يطيلوا أناتهم على ( اصغر تلميذ).
> أخى الليبرالى :: هنا أرى أن النص الموحى به لا يُــشرع...و لا يُحرض...
> لكنه يُوّصف و يقرر أمراً ثابتاً ... أن المولودين لاباء منحرفي العقيدة والاخلاق...يتربون فى بيئة تفتقد مقومات التقوى والايمان القويم وبالتالى هم يفقدون ذلك .مما يؤدى بهم إلى مصير محتوم مقرر حتماً


*دكتور ، اهلا بحضرتك نورتنى *
*كلام حضرتك سليم ، أنت تقصد ان هذا تبليغ او بمعنى ادق تحذير لمن هم يرتكبون الاعمال الطالحة الفاسدة ...تمام انا كده فهمتك و فهمت تعليقك ، لكن لماذا التعريف هنا فى كلمة "اولاد الزناة" ؟ هل هذا بوجه خاص ؟*




ElectericCurrent قال:


> وكـــــــأنى به يقول أن اولاد الاباء المختلين عقيدياً يعيشون ويموتون ضايعين.
> هل هذا تحريضاً وتحدياً وتعصباً ..... أم انه تقريراً لحقائق تكررت فى معايشتنا لها مما دفعنا لاعتبار هذه قاعده نورثها لابنائنا


 
*هنا اسمح لى حضرتك اختلف معك ، لماذا تتسرع فى الحكم على اولاد الاباء المختلين عقيديا بانهم يعيشون ويموتون ضايعين ؟!!! لماذاااااااا ما هو ذنبى اناااااااا بما يفعله والدى ؟ اليس من حقى انا احاول ان احيا حياة كريمة كباقى البشر ؟*
*هل هذا ظلم ؟؟؟؟ و اذا كان ابى يورث لى عقائد غير سليمة ، اليس الرب قد اعطا لى عقل افكر و اختار و اميز به ؟* 



ElectericCurrent قال:


> مثال أخر
> ((المال الحرام يخرب البيت)) -هل هنا القول تحريضاً لتخريب بيوت أحد من الناس
> أم إقراراً بواقع أليم يؤدى إليه الحرام - ونحذر منه أولادنا فى صياغة تربوية بالمقام الاول .
> إقبلوا إحتراماتى
> ...


 
*افترض معى اننى اريد الخير و اريد اعاده المال الى اصحابه لعمل الخير ، اليس لى حق فى هذا ؟ لنفرض اننى سأنصح ابى الزانى و انصحه للطريق الصحيح ، أليس هكذا انا اتقرب من الرب ؟؟؟ لماذا اذا قد حكم على بانى يجب ان انقرض او اكون لاشئ او اكون بلا كرامة و انا كبير ؟*

*استفدت كثيرا من مداخلة حضرتك*
*تقبل ودى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *دكتور ، اهلا بحضرتك نورتنى *
> *كلام حضرتك سليم ، أنت تقصد ان هذا تبليغ او بمعنى ادق تحذير لمن هم يرتكبون الاعمال الطالحة الفاسدة ...تمام انا كده فهمتك و فهمت تعليقك ، لكن لماذا التعريف هنا فى كلمة "اولاد الزناة" ؟ هل هذا بوجه خاص ؟*
> 
> 
> ...



*ليس الأمر كذلك ، بل إنك حينما تتوب ، تكون برئياً من كل ما فعله الأصل السابق

كما أن المعمودية هى ميلاد جديد للإنسان ، ميلاد روحى ، تنمحى فيه كل الخطايا بكافة أنواعه 

ومعمودية الكبار ينبغى أن يسبقها توبة 

فهكذا ترى أن كل شيئ منطقى :

أنا جزء لا يتجزأ من أصلى ، كالفرع من أصله

ولكننى بالتوبة والمعمودية أحصل على ولادة جديدة ، أرث فيها بر المسيح
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

الافتراض  شئ  والوقائع المتكررة   شئ آخر 
لكل قاعدة شواذ  والاستثناء مهما تكرر يظل إستثناءاً  ولا يتحول لكونه قاعده
النص القُـدسي   قُصدَ  به  التحذير من الانهيار الادبي والاخلاقي  للبالغين  لدوره فى إعداد بيئة فاسدة تتلف وتفسد النسل الذين يقومون بإحتضانه. وفي ذلك حث  للبالغين لاصلاح سيرتهم.
-تنبيه لاهمية البيئة فى تأثيرها على القاصرين المحضونين   .وحث للقائمين على المجتمعات للاصلاح الادبي والاخلاقي والمعنوى
- + أيا كان الحال  ففي رأيئ المتواضع من وجهه النظر البحثية العلمية المحضة عبارة ((التمييز العنصري ))هذه أكاديمياً  لم تكن موفقة أبداً . سامحونى
إحتراماتى


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الافتراض شئ والوقائع المتكررة شئ آخر
> لكل قاعدة شواذ والاستثناء مهما تكرر يظل إستثناءاً ولا يتحول لكونه قاعده
> النص القُـدسي قُصدَ به التحذير من الانهيار الادبي والاخلاقي للبالغين لدوره فى إعداد بيئة فاسدة تتلف وتفسد النسل الذين يقومون بإحتضانه. وفي ذلك حث للبالغين لاصلاح سيرتهم.
> -تنبيه لاهمية البيئة فى تأثيرها على القاصرين المحضونين .وحث للقائمين على المجتمعات للاصلاح الادبي والاخلاقي والمعنوى
> ...


 
*كل الاحترام و التقدير لك اخى الغالى ، وشكرا على وجهه نظرك و انت معك حق فعبارة التمييز العنصرى لم تكن مقبولة الى حد كبير ، و لتعلم اننى حقا لم اكن اعلم تفسير هذا الجزء من سفر الحكمة 3 ، و اسمح لى ان اشكرك خالص الشكر لك على توضيح المعنى .*

*لكن لتعلم ان ما دفعنى الى الاستفهام هو كلمة " اولاد الزناة " ، فهى هنا بلا مجال للشك (معرفة) ، اى انها تقصد مباشرة = اولاد الزناة ، فلو كان النص لا يوجد به كلمة" اولاد" ، لما بقى لدى استفهام ، لكن يظل الى الأن لدى استفهام حول هذه الكلمة .*

*عموما وفوق كل شئ ، لقد سعدت بتواجد حضرتك و مناقشتك .*


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ليس الأمر كذلك ، بل إنك حينما تتوب ، تكون برئياً من كل ما فعله الأصل السابق*
> 
> *كما أن المعمودية هى ميلاد جديد للإنسان ، ميلاد روحى ، تنمحى فيه كل الخطايا بكافة أنواعه *
> 
> ...


 
*انا فرضت هذا المثال لانى شبه هذا المثال ، فوالدى كان ظالم بجانب انه كان ملحدا ، فقد كان يتطاول بالضرب على اهل البيت كلهم بما فيهم انا ، لكنه لم يكن زانى ، لذلك فانا لا اريد ان اكون مثله لا اريد ان اكون ظالم متكبر ، بالرغم من كل ذلك فانا مازلت احبه و التمس له العذر بل سامحته على الكثير من الاهانات ، انه متوفى الان .*

*لكن اؤك لحضراتكم جميعا اننى لست شرير الى درجة كبيرة ، بل اسعى و احاول ان اكون كامل الاخلاق و اسير فى طريق غير هذا الطريق نوعا ما ، فلن اخسر شئ .*

*حقيقة انا قد قرأت عن المعمودية و لكن لست مقتنع بها ، لأنى اذا ارادنى الرب ان اعرفه و انه سيسامحنى و يقبل ندمى على خطأى و عدم رجوعى اليه لكان ذلك بلا اى وسيلة .*

*شكرا جزيلا على ردك الجميل يا جميل*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 أبريل 2012)

*ولماذا يا سيدى الفاضل ترفض أن تكون له وسيلة لتنفيذ مشيئته !!

هل الوسيلة أو النظام ، هما ضد الله !!

بل إنه مكتوب أن الله هو إله نظام وليس إله تشويش 

فلا ترفض نظامه ، ولا تفترض فيه فروضاً من عندياتك 

++ ثم إنك لن تكن قادراً على تقبل نظامه ، قبلما تتعامل معه وتعرف صدقه 

لذلك فالإيمان ينبغى أن يسبق تحقيق نظامه فيك ، إن كان بالمعمودية أو بغيرها

الخطوة الأولى هى أن تتعرف عليه ، تعرف صدقه ، تعرف قدرته غير المحدودة ، وحينئذ فقط ستتقبل النظام الذى يضعه ، أياً كان

أهم شيئ فى المسيحية ، أن تعرفه هو نفسه ، وذلك لا يتأتى بقدرتك على المعرفة ، ولكنه يأتى عن طريق طلبك المخلص للحقيقة فى كل شيئ ، وحينئذ سيعرِّفك هو ذاته

لأنه هو الحق ، ويعلن ذاته لمن يبحث بأمانة عن الحق
*


----------



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2012)

سلام لشخصك الحلو يا أجمل أخ حلو
بالطبع أسفار الحكمة والأمثال وغيرها من الأسفار الشعرية، كُتبت بصورة أدبية لتوصيل معاني أخلاقية أدبية لتكون مثالاً وعظة للإنسان ولا تكتب تشريع إلهي من جهة حرفية الكلام، لأن حتى وصف كلمة أولاد زنى ما هي إلا تعبير عن حاله، وهي تُعبَّر عن سيرة وسلوك الزناه، لأن حتى يُقال على أولاد يحيون في حالة زنا أنهم أصبحوا أولاد زنى بالمعنى الأدبي في الكلام، وليس شرطاً أن يكون آبائهم هم زناة فعلاً، لأن من يتبع خطية معينة، مثل الطمع مثلاً، يُعتبر عابد وثن وإبناً لكل عابدي وثن، أي يتبع طريقهم، ولا يتكلم عن وراثة خطية كفعل جيني جعله يزني، هذا لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس في الأصل ولا الأساس، لأن الله لا يأخذ ذنب الأبناء بالآباء، بل يُحاسب كل واحد على خطيئته التي فعلها بمحض إرادته واختياره الشخصي وتحت مسئوليته وليست مسئولية غيره، لئلا يكون الله غير عادل، لأن حتى في القانون الإنساني وفي المحاكم على مستوى العالم مستحيل حد يُعاقب لأن أبوه ارتكب جرم، على أساس أنه يحمل جين اسمه جرم والده، فكم يكون عند الله، لأن الإنسان ليس عادل أكثر من الله، ولا تفكيره يعلو على فكر الله بالطبع، وهذا يستحيل أن يحدث، فالمعنى يُأخذ عادة في الكتاب المقدس من دراسة السفر ككل وقرينة الكلام بوجه عام أولاً ثم يُرى في ضوء القصد والمعنى الأدبي والأسلوب الذي كُتب به السفر نفسه.
وفي المجتمع عادة ممكن أن يوصف واحد قاتل، بلا ضمير، لأنه شخص قتال، يُمكن أن يُقال عليه قاتل ابن قاتل، وهذا تعبير عن مبالغته في القتل، أي أنه إنسان قتال، فلتوضيح الصورة يُطلق عليه هذا القول، ولكنه لا يعني أن أبوه بالضرورة قاتل، لأن الخطية ممكن أن تُكتسب بالتعليم وليس بالوراثة، فمثلاً كل واحد فينا بيُخطأ، ولكن كل واحد فينا ممكن أن يُخطأ بحسب الخطية التي اكتسبها أو تعلمها ممن حوله أو حسب ميوله الشخصية أو النفسية، وهذا لأن كل واحد عنده طبيعه مُعرضة أن تسقط وتميل نحو الخير الغير موجود، وطبعاً ليس شرط أن كل واحد بالضرورة ينحرف بالسلوك، حسب ما في المجتمع أو البيئة المحيطة به، ولكن مثلاً لو واحد نشأ في بيت كل من فيه حرامي، ممكن أن يتعلم منهم السرقة، ولكنه لن يكون مولوداً بداء السرقة، ولكنه اكتسبها وتعلمها ممن حوله ... وهكذا، لأن أي خطأ لا يورث ولكنه يُكتسب، ولكن ليس قانوناً في المطلق أن لازم يطلع الابن أو الابنه مثل الأب أو الأم في نفس ذات الخطية والداء، والأمثلة كثيرة جداً موجوده في التاريخ الإنساني، لأن الخطية ليست وراثة، لأننا لو نظرنا للتركيب الجيني لن نجد جين اسمه سرقة ولا زنى ... الخ الخ، ربما يكون هناك خلل نفسي يؤدي لعدم الوعي بعمل الإنسان أي أنه إنسان غير سوي يحتاج لعلاج نفسي وهذا شيء آخر تماماً... 

*المفهوم العام للخطية في الكتاب المقدس:* 
  لقد سبق وكتبت دراسة في الذبائح والتققدمات في الكتاب المقدس وكتبت بحث تفصيلي عن الخطية والإثم، ولكن بدون دخول في تفاصيل كثيرة، فباختصار الخطية هي أي موقف من مواقف عدم المبالاة أو عدم الإيمان والثقة في محبة الله، أو العصيان لإرادة الله المعلنة في الضمير أو الناموس أو في الإنجيل، سواء ظهر هذا الموقف في الفكر أو في القول أو في الفعل أو في الاتجاه، أو السلوك أو النية ...
 والخطية هي في الأساس قطع الصلة بالله القدوس ورفض مقاصد محبته من نحو خليقته، وفسخ العهد بين الإنسان والله الحي، كما هي أيضاً علاقة خاطئة مع الآخرين أي ضد المحبة، وهي مقاومة الناموس الإلهي الذي أعطاه الله لخليقته على أساس أنه بنود للعهد القائم بين الله والإنسان حبيبه الخاص، وانحراف لقوى الإنسان الشخصية مما يؤدي إلى الموت الروحي والأدبي، أي الانفصال عن الحياة اي الله بشخصه ...
 وتعتبر الخطية قناعة طائشة بمستوى أخلاقي هابط من الانغماس في اللذات المنطوي في أعماقه على تأليه الذات دون اعتبار لله أو لأخيه الإنسان المخلوق على صوره الله ومثاله ... كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *انا فرضت هذا المثال لانى شبه هذا المثال ، فوالدى كان ظالم بجانب انه كان ملحدا ، فقد كان يتطاول بالضرب على اهل البيت كلهم بما فيهم انا ، لكنه لم يكن زانى ، لذلك فانا لا اريد ان اكون مثله لا اريد ان اكون ظالم متكبر ، بالرغم من كل ذلك فانا مازلت احبه و التمس له العذر بل سامحته على الكثير من الاهانات ، انه متوفى الان .*
> 
> *لكن اؤك لحضراتكم جميعا اننى لست شرير الى درجة كبيرة ، بل اسعى و احاول ان اكون كامل الاخلاق و اسير فى طريق غير هذا الطريق نوعا ما ، فلن اخسر شئ .*
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك الحلو يا أجمل أخ حلو، طبعاً المعمودية هي ولادة جديدة ولم يكن المقصود بها مجرد توبة، والتوبة هي تأهيل القلب لعمل الله وهو ضروري، والمعمودية فيها خلق جديد فوقاني لنصير أولاد الله وليس مجرد عبيد يعطيهم مجرد غفران، بل هي موت وقيامة وخلق جديد، لكي يصير الإنسان خليقة جديدة والأشياء العتيقة كلها تمضي ويصبح الإنسان جديد تماماً مولوداً من الله في المسيح، فالقراءة وحدها بتركيز وشمول هي منتصف الطريق فقط، أما بعد ذلك يأتي الإيمان الحي المبني على إعلان يتم سراً في القلب بالروح في وقت الافتقاد .... أقبل مني كل تقدير واحترام لشخصك المحبوب
​


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك الحلو يا أجمل أخ حلو
> 
> بالطبع أسفار الحكمة والأمثال وغيرها من الأسفار الشعرية، كُتبت بصورة أدبية لتوصيل معاني أخلاقية أدبية لتكون مثالاً وعظة للإنسان ولا تكتب تشريع إلهي من جهة حرفية الكلام، لأن حتى وصف كلمة أولاد زنى ما هي إلا تعبير عن حاله، وهي تُعبَّر عن سيرة وسلوك الزناه، لأن حتى يُقال على أولاد يحيون في حالة زنا أنهم أصبحوا أولاد زنى بالمعنى الأدبي في الكلام، وليس شرطاً أن يكون آبائهم هم زناة فعلاً، لأن من يتبع خطية معينة، مثل الطمع مثلاً، يُعتبر عابد وثن وإبناً لكل عابدي وثن، أي يتبع طريقهم، ولا يتكلم عن وراثة خطية كفعل جيني جعله يزني، هذا لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس في الأصل ولا الأساس، لأن الله لا يأخذ ذنب الأبناء بالآباء، بل يحاسب كل واحد على خطيئته التي فعلها بمحض إرادته واختياره الشخصي وتحت مسئوليته وليست مسئولية غيره، لئلا ليكون الله غير عادل، لأن حتى في القانون الإنساني وفي المحاكم على مستوى العالم مستحيل حد يُعاقب لأن ابوه ارتكب جرم، على أساس أنه يحمل جين اسمه جرم والده، فكم يكون عند الله، لأن الإنسان ليس عادل أكثر من الله، ولا تفكيره يعلو على فكر الله بالطبع، وهذا يستحيل أن يحدث، فالمعنى يُأخذ عادة في الكتاب المقدس من دراسة السفر ككل وقرينة الكلام بوجه عام أولاً ثم يُرى في ضوء القصد والمعنى الأدبي والأسلوب الذي كُتب به السفر نفسه.
> وفي المجتمع عادة ممكن أن يوصف واحد قاتل، بلا ضمير، لأنه شخص قتال، يُمكن ان يقال عليه قاتل ابن قاتل وهذا تعبير عن مبالغته في القتل، إنسان قتال، فلتوضيح الصورة يُطلق عليه هذا القول، ولكنه لا يعني أن أبوه بالضرورة قاتل، لأن الخطية ممكن أن تُكتسب بالتعليم وليس بالوراثة، فمثلاً كل واحد فينا بيُخطأ، ولكن كل واحد فينا ممكن أن يُخطأ بحسب الخطية التي اكتسبها أو تعلمها ممن حوله أو حيب ميوله الشخصية أو النفسية، طبعاً ليس شرط أن كل واحد بالضرورة ينحرف بالسلوك، حسب ما في المجتمع أو البيئة المحيطة به، ولكن مثلاً لو واحد نشأ في بيت كل من فيه حرامي، ممكن أن يتعلم منهم السرقة، ولكنه لن يكون مولوداً بداء السرقة ولكنه اكتسبها وتعلمها ممن حوله ... وهكذا، لأن أي خطأ لا يورث ولكنه يُكتسب، ولكن ليس قانوناً في المطلق أن لازم يطلع الابن أو الابنه مثل الأب أو الأم في نفس ذات الخطية والداء، لأن الخطية ليست وراثة، لأننا لو نظرنا للتركيب الجيني لن نجد جين اسمه سرقة ولا زنى ... الخ الخ، ربما يكون هناك خلل نفسي يؤدي لعدم الوعي بعمل الإنسان أي أنه إنسان غير سوي يحتاج لعلاج نفسي وهذا شيء آخر... ​
> ...


 
*أهلا بك اخى الغالى ....*
*بجد التفسير و التوضيح اللى حضرتك كتبته رائع و منطقى جدا و اقنعنى الى حد كبير بمعنى النص *
*شكرا جزيلا لك على التوضيح*


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ولماذا يا سيدى الفاضل ترفض أن تكون له وسيلة لتنفيذ مشيئته !!*
> 
> *هل الوسيلة أو النظام ، هما ضد الله !!*
> 
> ...


 
*يا اخى الغالى ، انا احاول ان اجمع الكثير و الكثير عن كل الالهه التى وجدت فى كل الاديان ، بل حتى انى قرأت عن الوثنية ، اما فكرتى انا عن الرب او الله تختلف كثيرا مع ما تقره او تدعو اليه الاديان كلها ، و انا شغااااااااااال حاليا فى بحث بعمله بقالى سنتين بجمع فيه اكبر قدر ممكن من النظريات و الاراء من كل الطوائف حول " وجود الله و ماهيته " *
*انا احترم و اقدر ايمانك بربك ..... احترم عقائدك و لا اقدر ان انقدها بالسوء لأن هذا ضد اخلاقى تماما .... الكل حر فيما يراه*
*ارجو ان تتقبل فكرى*
*تقبل محبتى*


----------



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *أهلا بك اخى الغالى ....*
> *بجد التفسير و التوضيح اللى حضرتك كتبته رائع و منطقى جدا و اقنعنى الى حد كبير بمعنى النص *
> *شكرا جزيلا لك على التوضيح*



ربنا يخليك يا أجمل أخ حلو، أقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك المحبوب، كن معافي
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 أبريل 2012)

*أنا أتناقش مع حضرتك بفكر مفتوح 

فإننى عندما قلت : ولماذا ترفض أن يكون له نظام ، من خلاله ينفذ مشيئته ، عندما قلت ذلك ، لم أكن منفعلاً بدافع الدفاع عن دينى

بل كنت أسأل من باب الحوار ، إذ عندما يضع الإنسان فروضاً ، يجب أن يسمع فيها وجهة النظر الأخرى

فسيادتك تفترض فى الإله الحقيقى أنه ينفذ مشيئته بلا نظام ، فسألتك : ولماذا تضع عليه هذا الشرط !!!

++++ وإن كنت سيادتك تبحث فى كل الأديان ، فقد سرنا نحن أيضاً فى هذا المضمار ، حتى آخره ، ويسعدنا الحوار معك بخصوصه

++ ومما قلته سيادتك ، يظهر أنك تبحث عن وجود إله من عدمه ، وهذا أيضاً مررنا به قبلاً

ولعل البرهان الأقوى ، على وجود إله واحد خالق للكون -أياً كان هذا الإله- هو نظام الكون المتماثل ، من أصغر ذرة إلى أكبر مجرة ، فكلها قائم على نظام واحد ، هو دوران جسيمات صغرى حول جسم أكبر منها جداً

فهكذا الذرة وإلكتروناتها ، وهكذا القمر فى دورانه حول الأرض ، والأرض وبقية المجموعة الشمسية فى دورانهم حول الشمس ، والشمس فى دورانها حول المجرى 

فوحدانية النظام ، تعنى وجود خالق  ، وتعنى أنه خالق واحد 

+++ ولكن من هو !!!

هو الذى يملك القدرة على الخلق ، وهذا ما رأيناه فى إلهنا ، الذى يخلق العيون لل مولود أعمى ، والذى يخلق الحياة للميت بعدما صار رميماً

هذا هو الخالق الحقيقى ، ببرهان عملى ، وليس مجرد جعجعة كلام ، مثلما يفعل الذين يدعون بأن إلههم هو الإله الحق ، بدون برهان عملى

++++ ولكن الأمر يقتضى فتح مواضيع مستقلة ، لكلٍ من هذه الأسئلة

*


----------



## چاكس (24 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أنا أتناقش مع حضرتك بفكر مفتوح *





مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *فإننى عندما قلت : ولماذا ترفض أن يكون له نظام ، من خلاله ينفذ مشيئته ، عندما قلت ذلك ، لم أكن منفعلاً بدافع الدفاع عن دينى*
> 
> *بل كنت أسأل من باب الحوار ، إذ عندما يضع الإنسان فروضاً ، يجب أن يسمع فيها وجهة النظر الأخرى*


 
كويس



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *فسيادتك تفترض فى الإله الحقيقى أنه ينفذ مشيئته بلا نظام ، فسألتك : ولماذا تضع عليه هذا الشرط !!!*




بداية انا ابحث اصلا عن الاله الحقيقى (ماهيته) لكن ايا ما كان او ما كانوا فبالتأكيد هناك نظام يعزى هذا التنظيم فى الكون ، انا لا اضع عليه شروط ... بل انا افكر بعقلى و اقول ما استنتجته مما رأيته . 




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *++++ وإن كنت سيادتك تبحث فى كل الأديان ، فقد سرنا نحن أيضاً فى هذا المضمار ، حتى آخره ، ويسعدنا الحوار معك بخصوصه*


 
كويس




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *++ ومما قلته سيادتك ، يظهر أنك تبحث عن وجود إله من عدمه ، وهذا أيضاً مررنا به قبلاً*


 
لا انا عارف ان فى اله لكن ماهيته هو المشكلة و هى ما تثير قلقلى و فكرى .
كويس انكم مررتم بهذا و وجدتوا ما تبحثوا عنه



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ولعل البرهان الأقوى ، على وجود إله واحد خالق للكون -أياً كان هذا الإله- هو نظام الكون المتماثل ، من أصغر ذرة إلى أكبر مجرة ، فكلها قائم على نظام واحد ، هو دوران جسيمات صغرى حول جسم أكبر منها جداً*


 
اكيد فى نظام ، اتفق معك
لكن ابحث عن المنظم ؟




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *فهكذا الذرة وإلكتروناتها ، وهكذا القمر فى دورانه حول الأرض ، والأرض وبقية المجموعة الشمسية فى دورانهم حول الشمس ، والشمس فى دورانها حول المجرى *


 
و هكذا الطبيعة و انا و انت ...



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *فوحدانية النظام ، تعنى وجود خالق ، وتعنى أنه خالق واحد *
> 
> *+++ ولكن من هو !!!*


 
بالضبط ..... هو مين بقى ؟



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هو الذى يملك القدرة على الخلق ، وهذا ما رأيناه فى إلهنا ، الذى يخلق العيون لل مولود أعمى ، والذى يخلق الحياة للميت بعدما صار رميماً*


 
رأيته كيف ؟ ام تقصد سمعت به ! 



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هذا هو الخالق الحقيقى ، ببرهان عملى ، وليس مجرد جعجعة كلام ، مثلما يفعل الذين يدعون بأن إلههم هو الإله الحق ، بدون برهان عملى*


 
و مين بيحب الجعجعة بل انا بكرهها جدا
كويس انك قدرت توصل له ..... 



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *++++ ولكن الأمر يقتضى فتح مواضيع مستقلة ، لكلٍ من هذه الأسئلة*


 
لا اريد ازعاجك فانا اعلم وقتك الثمين فى البحث .... تقبل محبتى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> بداية انا ابحث اصلا عن الاله الحقيقى (ماهيته) لكن ايا ما كان او ما كانوا فبالتأكيد هناك نظام يعزى هذا التنظيم فى الكون ، انا لا اضع عليه شروط ... بل انا افكر بعقلى و اقول ما استنتجته مما رأيته .
> 
> 
> لا انا عارف ان فى اله لكن ماهيته هو المشكلة و هى ما تثير قلقلى و فكرى .
> ...



*1 -- هو واحد ، مثلما سبق القول ، لأن النظام الحاكم للكون نظام واحد ، هو واحد ، وله طبيعته الخاصة بالطبع 

2 -- هذا الجزء المعلم بالأحمر لم أفهم المقصود منه ، فرجاء التوضيح

3 -- جيد أن لا تفرض عليه شروطاً ، لأنه هو الأعلى وليس الأدنى

وجيد أن تفكر بعقلك ، وهو ما أوصلك لوجود إله

ولكن العقل وحده لن يقدر على فعل ما هو أكثر من التيقن من وجوده

العقل لن يراه ولن يمسك به ولن يلمسه ، العقل يعمل من خلال الحواس الخمسة ، والإله روح ، خارج نطاق الحواس الخمسة ، وبالتالى هو أعلى من مستوى الفحص العقلى

لن تصل بالعقل إلى أبعد من أنه يوجد إله واحد

وهنا يبدأ الإحتياج للروح ، للصلاة ، للطلب من هذا الإله أن يكشف لى ذاته

فما دام هو فوق مستوى عقلى ، فالفرصة لوصولى إليه مستحيلة ، بينما هو قادر تماماً على الوصول إلىَّ

فمن هنا تبدأ الصلاة ، لكى يصل هو إلىَّ ، لأن العكس مستحيل

4 -- رأيته ، ليس بالنظر الحسى (مع أنى أعرف أشخاصاً ، معرفة شخصية ، ظهر لهم ربنا يسوع فى مجد عظيم وكشف لهم ذاته) ، ولكن من خلال معجزات حدثت معى وأخرى حدثت أمامى

5 -- لم أقل ولم ألمح لأن وقتى ثمين ، فأنا تحت أمرك فى كل وقت

ولكنى قلت بنظام فتح سؤال منفصل عن كل موضوع ، لأن هذا هو النظام الذى لا يمكن مخالفته فى منتدانا هنا
*


----------

